# Pianist Maria Joao Pires Meets Wrong Concerto - Live



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Just saw this video, pianist who shocked because the orchestra play a different concerto to what she prepared to.

article:

_Pianist Maria João Pires panics as she realises the orchestra has started the wrong concerto… This is quite extraordinary. The wonderful Maria João Pires is ready to play a Mozart piano concerto with the Amsterdam Concertgebouw conducted by Riccardo Chailly, only to hear the orchestra begin playing another Mozart concerto - no 20 in D minor, K466, not what she was expecting or had prepared for. Can you imagine her horror? You'll have to watch the film below to find out what happened next._

http://gawker.com/pianist-makes-stunning-recovery-after-orchestra-plays-1454048521






I actually like the desperate rendition to that first far of piano. indeed compare to the full 'prepared' version here:


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

What an amazing piece of film! 

This must be every performer's nightmare but MJP was up to the challenge. When acting I always had the same bad dream of opening a play and not having learnt the lines whilst the rest of the cast were line perfect, but luckily for me it never happened in real life.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Man, that's a great expression of grace under fire.


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

It should be noted this was a public rehearsal, not a live concert.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

^ still bad enough! there are people present and I can imagine anybody wants to do their best when in the spotlight, even if it's karaoke with friends. Great experiment. Of course it would be cruel to do this to a performer during a proper concert.


----------

